# travesty hits



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

i come home from work today to find my GFs asian box turtle terrarium taken apart and the tank it was setup in with a huge hole in the bottom.

it seem when moving a rock it slipped in her hand and smashed it way thew the glass bottom and the stand, sending everything including ThreeDee(the turtle) to the ground. no one was hurt thankfully, and ThreeDee is living happy in the bathtub atm, my gf rushed to craigslist and found a 55 gal tank to be a replacement i hope she dosnt mind the slightly smaller home.


but now i have a aquarium with no bottom sitting in my apt and no clue what to do with it lol

if anyone has any ideas pls tell me

(i was going to rap it in a sheet and smash it with a hammer so it will fit in the glass recycle but my GF doesn't like that idea)


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd cut the panes apart and use them to make a vivarium or smaller rimless tank.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm that would of been a good idea. I ended up giving it to some who putting a wood bottom on it and using it for a snake.


----------

